# Car Air Condition



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello all:
Please I will like to get an input on how to proceed with this:

My car is having a screeching sound each time I start it and on the air condition: Then when I off the air condition...the sound will stop...then I will keep driving and on the air condition without the sound coming....

I reach out to my mechanic and he said I need to probably change the compressor and other stuff he mentioned: I am ok to do that but I just want to confirm that I am not doing a service that is expensive and not necessary:

I want to know if anyone here have experience such and how do you resolve it: My air condition is giving a very cool air and the heating is also great:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Tighten the belt. Or the belt tensioner is going bad.

If it keeps screeching everytime you turn it on , the compressor is seized and must be replaced.

However, some new cars, if the psi in the system falls below 29 psi, this will keep the compressor from seizing.

Should you take it in and they service the AC, make sure they put an ounce or two of oil into the system.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Before have the compressor replaced make sure the A/C belt and tensioner are still good. That is the most constant cause for squeals.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I had that problem several months ago it was a belt tensioner. On a 2012 Mazda


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> I had that problem several months ago it was a belt tensioner. On a 2012 Mazda


Thanks for the info


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tell the mechanic to take the belt off and start the car

if there is no sound when you start the car then the ac compressor pulley bearing is bad and you can just replace the ac pulley bearing without recovering the refrigerant if the mechanic knows what he is doing

he should be able to spin the pulley with the belt removed and feel the roughness of the bearing

a lot of mechanics will just replace the entire ac compressor which is a lot more money than just replacing the bad pulley bearing

if he tries to get you to replace the entire compressor, call around and find a shop that will just replace the ac pulley bearing

this is what is needed













Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Tighten the belt. Or the belt tensioner is going bad.
> 
> If it keeps screeching everytime you turn it on , the compressor is seized and must be replaced.
> 
> ...


it sounds like the OP is saying it does it with the ac off so it can only be the pulley bearing since internally the shaft won't be rotating with the ac off


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

belt tensioner and pulleys are easy fixes if that is indeed the problem...youtube has good videos and advance auto parts will loan you the tool you need to loosen the tensioner. I've changed mine on a ford explorer and a mercedes and i'm def not a mechanic


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

akwunomy said:


> Hello all:
> Please I will like to get an input on how to proceed with this:
> 
> My car is having a screeching sound each time I start it and on the air condition: Then when I off the air condition...the sound will stop...then I will keep driving and on the air condition without the sound coming....
> ...


*YOU SHOULD PROBABLY JUST FIREBOMB THE CAR FOR THE INSURANCE MONIES.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

akwunomy said:


> Hello all:
> Please I will like to get an input on how to proceed with this:
> 
> My car is having a screeching sound each time I start it and on the air condition: Then when I off the air condition...the sound will stop...then I will keep driving and on the air condition without the sound coming....
> ...


Clutch is bad on your a.c. compressor.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Since the noise occurs only when you start the car then doesn't occur after driving awhile, and the ac is putting out cold air it is most likely the belt as others have said. One easy way to tell for sure is spray the belt with lubricant. If it goes away then you know for sure. However, that doesn't fix the problem. Tighten or replace the belt.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Dude, what you are describing is a perfect case for insurance fraud. I know some people in Hialeah


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Must be a slow day at the office.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Clutch is bad on your a.c. compressor.


Hope the OP had it figure it out by now since we're pretty much done with the hottest weather of the year by now. :roflmao:


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

WD-40 & duct tape.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

akwunomy said:


> I reach out to my mechanic and he said I need to probably change the compressor and other stuff he mentioned:


Go to a DIFFERENT mechanic. PAY for the diagnotic fee instead of asking for free favor.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Can you back up your car to the microphone in your laptop so I can hear the noise ?????

Post a video man............


----------

